# New here



## Hope87 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, I'm a 28 year old female from Miami, FL. Been struggling with social anxiety and other psychological issues for a while now. I feel like I don't fit in this world most of the time. I'm glad there's a lot of you on here I can relate to. Maybe I'll make a friend or two.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Hope87 said:


> Hi, I'm a 28 year old female from Miami, FL. Been struggling with social anxiety and other psychological issues for a while now. I feel like I don't fit in this world most of the time. I'm glad there's a lot of you on here I can relate to. Maybe I'll make a friend or two.


Hi and I'm sorry you have dealt with those issues, I have too, its no fun to feel like you don't fit in this world. I'll be your friend if you want.


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

hello there...
i'm new here too...
and i can't sleep...
because i want to be here...
i mean...
never mind...
oh...and welcome...


----------



## Hope87 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys.. I'm trying to sleep but it's kinda hard.. Will probably take another hit of my bowl. What are you guys up to?


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

Hope87 said:


> Hey guys.. I'm trying to sleep but it's kinda hard.. Will probably take another hit of my bowl. What are you guys up to?


I'm working on a project I should be asleep now too because I have to wake up very early, but I cannot bring myself to sleep yet I have many projects to work on. I bought Z-Quil to help me sleep but I haven't used it yet


----------



## notjohnsmith (Feb 7, 2016)

yeah...err...i...
i think i'm kinda nervous...or something like that...


----------

